# Chateau Lumiere, France July '14



## mookster (Aug 4, 2014)

Ahhhhh Lumiere, a place everyone must visit at least once. It's one of those iconic derelict buildings which is instantly recognisable and very popular, and standing in it I could see why. It's utterly, utterly beautiful, there must be so much money tied up in the place that for it to be just sat there quietly decaying in a little French town in the middle of nowhere is a tragedy.

To say the journey here was fraught is an understatement, it took us 16 hours from leaving my house until we pulled up outside it. The M25 was a nightmare, the ferry was over an hour late, on the journey through France we had to keep pulling over in rest stops because of the very real danger one of the two tasked with driving was going to fall asleep at the wheel and I was battling through a bout of Montezuma's Revenge following eating something bad. But eventually we made it and what a relief we got in and out with no dramas. Was it worth it? Hell yeah!!

This was the first location on what was to become my favourite Euro trip so far, explored in the brilliant company of Lee Jambon and Barry the Bitch Destroyer.


















































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157645990360505/ ​


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 4, 2014)

Lovely explore, it looks quite cool inside there with all the marble


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Such a shame to see it's been trashed quite a lot in the last year  It really is an epic drive, I've been twice now, luckily avoided being the driver both times, but been tasked with keeping the drivers awake! 

Utterly fantastic shots tho! The dark shot looking up the atrium is right up my ally, utterly stunning. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like your journey was a nightmare! but you,ve got some great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 5, 2014)

WOW. This is one i need to go see. Yeah, ive heard its a long ole drive, but as you said, worth it!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Aug 5, 2014)

We only went a month or so ago and that bathroom mirror wasn't smashed then and the wallpaper on top floor wasn't ripped off either. Such a shame it's being wrecked :-(


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice one. Doesn't look particularly trashed to me, considering some of the places over here, as an example the Latvian Consulate!


----------



## mookster (Aug 8, 2014)

It's hardly wrecked at all in comparison to some crapholes I've been in! Considering it's been empty since the mid 1980s it's in remarkably sound condition and dry as a bone inside.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 8, 2014)

A wonderful report. The most popular shots from here seem to be of the skylight and the carpet but there is so much more to this place and you have captured it beautifully, thank you. Hopefully one day I will see this for myself


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice photography, thoughful compositions. You certainly have a feel for the site by capturing the spirit of the rooms and halls. I’m saddened to hear it is falling victim to vandals. The chateau is on my bucket list of places to see, when I do my urbex tour of Europe, next year. Keep the shots coming.


----------

